# 2017 Cruze Mirror Covers



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Pull off the glass. Remove the 3 screws holding the bezel on, remove the housing cover. Light is held in with 2 screws. 
Do you have a new light? I'm pretty sure it's LED assembly.


----------



## chrisbrad91 (Mar 24, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Pull off the glass. Remove the 3 screws holding the bezel on, remove the housing cover. Light is held in with 2 screws.
> Do you have a new light? I'm pretty sure it's LED assembly.


OK Thanks. Whats the best way to take the glass off without braking it? Thanks for your help. I wanna make sure that the light is indeed out and that the wiring still works before I order another light.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

chrisbrad91 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Pull off the glass. Remove the 3 screws holding the bezel on, remove the housing cover. Light is held in with 2 screws.
> ...


Be careful...LOL


----------

